# Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones



## Nathan A. Hughes (Mar 1, 2019)

On this day in 1981 Dr Lloyd-Jones heard the words, “Welcome home my good and faithful servant.” MLJ was the greatest preacher of the 20th century. He was also in my view the best preacher from the United Kingdom. His ministry and preaching lives on through the MLJ trust. Even though he passed into glory over 30 years ago his preaching is fresh, and apt for the modern day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 1, 2019)

Nathan A. Hughes said:


> On this day in 1981 Dr Lloyd-Jones heard the words, “Welcome home my good and faithful servant.” MLJ was the greatest preacher of the 20th century. He was also in my view the best preacher from the United Kingdom. His ministry and preaching lives on through the MLJ trust. Even though he pasted into glory over 30 years ago his preaching is fresh, and apt for the modern day.


He was one who did see the need for the true unity among the true body of Christ, which is really needed still today. He never sacrificed truth for unity, but did not that we are much more together on what unites than divides us in our theologies.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 1, 2019)

I grew up in the days when he was still preaching. My parents had a few of his books, which they liked, and I read his Sermon on the Mount collection sometime in high school. I remember Mom and Dad saying he was an excellent preacher, but I figured he was just some guy of limited interest except in their theological circles. At the time, I didn't realize people would be calling him the best preacher ever from the UK.


----------



## Bill Duncan (Mar 1, 2019)

God used "Spiritual Depression" to bring me out of a pit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 1 | Amen 1


----------



## py3ak (Mar 1, 2019)

It is rare to hear preaching that is both authoritative and electrifying, but Dr. Lloyd-Jones was especially abundant in both qualities. His sermon series on Psalm 1 I found to be exceptionally gripping.


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 1, 2019)

His Studies in the Sermon on the Mount influenced me almost as much as the Scriptures. I've read much of his printed output, not all by any means, but quite a bit. He still is a big influence on me today. I frequently listen to his sermons, available at MLJ Trust.org

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 2, 2019)

Dr Lloyd-Jones ministry has been a tremendous blessing to me. I have enclosed a reviw I did of his biography - one of the best biographies I have read.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 2, 2019)

There is a lot of talk about racial harmony in the church today. Here is a classic sermon by Dr Lloyd-Jones preached the Sunday after President Kennedy's assassination. It includes the full service. https://soundcloud.com/dawid1/lloyd-jones_galations6v14

Dr Felix I D Konotey-Ahulu, world leader in the sicklecell disease, heard Dr Lloyd-Jones preach this sermon. Here is his diary entry:
LORD’s Day 24th Nov 1963: The Doctor preached as usual on John 1 v 16 in morning, and Gal. 6 v 14 in evening and he made it most relevant to President Kennedy’s assassination – The Cross as the only thing that makes peace, and brings people together. “*I would wish President Kennedy’s murder to bring peace, but I know it won’t. I tell you of a MURDER that reconciles sinful man to GOD!” *It was tremendous.
https://blog.sicklecell.md/sicklece...dr-martyn-lloyd-jones-24-nov-1963-now-online/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 5, 2019)

The Martyn Lloyd-Jones memorial lectures are excellent. On this page you wil find one by our friend Iain Duguid. The latest one, by Joel Beeke, is one of my most favourite.It has Dr Lloyd-Jones classic emphasis of the relationship between godly piety and covenant theology. https://www.londonseminary.org/resources/MLJ

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## lynnie (Mar 12, 2019)

I missed church twice the past couple months and chose to listen to a L-J sermon. I really enjoyed them and appreciate all the links here. I also listened to some while going for a walk. I had read the two part Iain Murray bio and read some of his work, but rarely listened to sermons. 

Four were from the Depression series and I went back and listened to two of them twice. Its funny- I am not depressed and miserable or discouraged as he puts it, and depression has never been my problem, but I got so very much out of them. And I kept thinking that as I get older and decay sets more into my mortal body and people I love die, these will probably be a wonderful encouragement one day to listen to again in a sad time. 

I went to the main MLJ Trust site and thought about the attributes of God series, but decided to listen to some of the Christology. Today was "Christ the Victor". So edifying. 

Thank again for the links, I sure hope the internet stays up!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

